# Eq Sustanon Stack?



## uklegend (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi,

I am a first timer when it comes to steroids. I have gotten hold of some Equipoise and Sustanon. Do these go together ok and if so what quantities would be best? Should i be using anything else like clomid?

I am balding a bit and would like to keep hold of my what i have a bit longer, but if I can't then so be it :crazy:

Cheers,


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

you could do the eg at

600mg a week for 2 weeks

and continue at 300mg for 10 weeks

and do the sust at 250 a week for 12 weeks

equipose is also long acting as is the sust so you will have to wait for 3 weeks until you do pct which is post cycle therapy this will consist of HCG clomid and/or nolva, do a search in the search facility on pct and make sure you understand what a pct course is.

Without pct you will loose most of your gains.

sust could give you problems with male pattern baldness so either use something less androgenic or do a shorter course but equipose isnt good on short courses.read up on the forum and wait for more advice and have everything you need before you start your cycle,i hope this helps mate.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

400mg EQ/wk is a good starting dose. Some people may not respond to that though. I wouldn't go above 600mg if this is your first or second cycle.

Eq will work with sustanon just as good as any other testosterone.

PCT starts 3 weeks after last injection.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I find using HCG on a low dose of 500iu every 3 days during the cycle, then following the cycle with HCG 1000iu every 3 days for one week or as necessary, plus a good pct of nolv, helps prevent hairloss.

I start shedding some hair and for a reason I don't know, after I take the HCG, the hairloss stops. If anyone can explain this phenomenon I would be happy to know! (It isn't through stimulation of FSH which is testicle follicles not hair lol).

hth

SD


----------



## uklegend (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.

A couple of further questions. Firstly, I'm only 10st, would that make a substancial difference to the quantities taken. Secondly, as has been suggested, i think i will have a shorter term of maybe only six weeks on the sustanon. Should this be in the latter two weeks of the eq, or the first two weeks?

Thanks again

John


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can i ask how long you have been training?? and how old you are


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

why would you use eq at 600mg for 2 weeks but not elivate your test at all for the whole period??

surely just keep the both low all the way is plenty here ie 250 sus 250 eq


----------



## uklegend (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm 26 and have been training for 2.5 yrs.

Just realise that my previous statement post said 'in the first 2 weeks, or the latter' What i mean't to say, is if a 12 weeks cycle of eq as suggested, was to be stacked with a 6 week cycle of sustanon, would I be better off doing the sustanon in the first 6 weeks, or in the last 6 weeks.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

all the way imo or swap to another test half way ish


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone use finisteride (Proscar) on cycle to stop hair loss?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Does no one have an opinion on proscar during cycle?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

i frontloaded the cycle i am on with 1000mg eq a week along with some test, felt it worked well for me, after approx 4 weeks brough it down to 500mg and increasd test


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

never had the need for proscar during a cycle, never suffered from hair loss due to steroids, more the opposite with it making me hairier


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

ASS will only make you sprout hair in an angrogenic manner...all over your frickin body lol.

I've got a pretty sensitive hair line. Just stay away from DHT derivatives like proviron, mast etc and you'll be ok.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

yep youll grow ore over the body but loose it on your bonce


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ellis said:


> never had the need for proscar during a cycle, never suffered from hair loss due to steroids, more the opposite with it making me hairier


tell me about it...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

You seem to missing some hair either side of your head tho in your avator robsta!


----------



## uklegend (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all

I plan to be doing the follwoing stack.

Eq 400mg a week for 2 weeks and then 300mg for 10 weeks

with sust at 250 a week for 12 weeks

Could somebody please advise on the pct. I've had a look around, and to be honest it all gets a little confusing. I get that i should wait 3 weeks, and then do nolva and HCG, but i'm not too sure of the quantities.

Many thanks again


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i wrote a sus pct on 1 of these threads todat buddy check any out to do with sus


----------



## uklegend (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ellis said:


> You seem to missing some hair either side of your head tho in your avator robsta!


yeah, it's my chuck liddell/ Mr T look mate....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

more like chucky / tetley tea look.....  never want to hurt me rob im smaller than you! lol!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> more like chucky / tetley tea look.....  never want to hurt me rob im smaller than you! lol!


LMAO....:gun:


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

F-ck the hair. I think your delts are looking deadly though.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

and he has a weird thing on his face it looks like a mobile ;-/


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

what is this...pick on the good looking bloke day or something...lol


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

like the look goes well with the holigan email addy


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Had it years mate. It's ok but I've got a big scar where I was stabbed in the head, and it shows up a lot.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im just glad this hooligan is such a nice chap ;-)

just out of interest what doses od eq is here i know some are doing big ones now like 300mg per ml is there bigger?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

the eq i have used recently is 250mg/ml


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Speaking of hooligans I just got a Millwall kit for the baby boy. Now I just need to get him his first ice pick.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

my 1 year old has his leeds kit...

now before anyone starts, don't friggin bother...


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Wasn't it leeds that had a few people killed in turkey in 04?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

2 fans were stabbed to death by a mob of turks....


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

I remember seeing it on sky news in the pub the next morning. Leeds fans running from turks with sticks and clubs. Looked like the police running from millwall in '02.

Obviously lives are worth more than football, but Leeds had much worse to deal with financially later on that year. Tough year for Leeds' supporters.

I won a 1pound bet with 166:1 odds at william hill on Viduka to score first and ****nal to win 4-1. Put a pound on that and a pound on the same bet, but ****nal to win 3-1. Mate, I nearly ****ed myself that night at the pub. Everyone was saying "Only a yank would make a stupid bet like that."

Also got the darts the final that year with fordham to play king and fordham to win. Good year for me and my 1pound bets.


----------

